
Show HN: Interviewroom – A web app to help you prepare for your job interviews - LHardi
https://www.interviewroom.io/
======
LHardi
Hi, I built this to help myself prepare for my next summer internship
interviews. Some detail about this app:

\- Interviewroom generates random questions, because I find that the surprise
element is more helpful than preparing for a long list.

\- You can login, save questions into your profile, and then compile them into
a PDF file (“Save to Dropbox” feature coming soon :)).

\- Button placement is a bit odd on wider screens, need to figure this out.

All suggestions are welcome :)

